# Help!! What motorhome should we buy??



## Sukieduke (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey fellow motorhomers - Advice needed. My husband and I are planning on buying a used motorhome 2-4 years old. There are sooooo many to choose from. We want a lowline, 3-4 berth up to 3.5 tonnes. Our first motorhome is a Swift 6 berth jobby and massive to move around when we are on site. Been looking at Burstner Travel van and like it a lot but also like the finish on Dethleffs; Hobby; and other german vans. Anyone got any pearls of wisdom to share on what to look out for??? Going to the NEC Show on weekend with view to buying one. Help!!!

:?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As you say, there are so many to choose from. Only YOU know what you want/need/can afford so we will need a bit more info if you really want some advice.

However, the general rule is look a lot, decide at leisure.

You want 3/4 berth but do you need 3/4 seats with seat belts? (It isn't always the same.)

Are you restricted by where you can keep it, size-wise?

Does it need a shower? Will you only use it on sites with facilities?

Are you looking for weekends/ a few weeks/ a few months/ full-time living?

Will it need good insulation so you can use it in Winter?

For us, one of the most important things was not making up beds every night (we used to do that in our car*van).

Only YOU know those answers. Good luck - Gordon


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

you should go and visit john cross motorhomes......

shhhhsshhh
( mr cross can i have a cheap fiama next year if i keep plugging and bumping :wink: ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kasey (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you sure you want a motorhome? Check out the 5th wheelers at the show. Visit Calder Leisure, they are a very friendly and non pushy bunch.

As has already been said - look a lot, decide at leisure.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Sukieduke said:


> Hey fellow motorhomers - Advice needed. My husband and I are planning on buying a used motorhome 2-4 years old. There are sooooo many to choose from. We want a lowline, 3-4 berth up to 3.5 tonnes. Our first motorhome is a Swift 6 berth jobby and massive to move around when we are on site. Been looking at Burstner Travel van and like it a lot but also like the finish on Dethleffs; Hobby; and other german vans. Anyone got any pearls of wisdom to share on what to look out for??? Going to the NEC Show on weekend with view to buying one. Help!!!
> 
> :?


Sounds like you should have gone to the Dussledorf show where the German brands put on a better show (and also cheaper if you buy a LHD!!).

The transverse fixed bed on a 6m van - either coachbuilt or panel van conversion is the German speciality and indeed our favourite layout. We've not seen one that trumps them all as they all have varying features. Some put in grills/ovens for the UK market (not standard at home) and it is how they make use of the space to the right of the left of the hab door (on a RHD van) that makes it. The Dethleffs has some cleaver storage ideas and the Hobby is on a Transit rather than Fiat.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sukieduke said:


> Hey fellow motorhomers - Advice needed. My husband and I are planning on buying a used motorhome 2-4 years old. There are sooooo many to choose from. We want a lowline, 3-4 berth up to 3.5 tonnes. Our first motorhome is a Swift 6 berth jobby and massive to move around when we are on site. Been looking at Burstner Travel van and like it a lot but also like the finish on Dethleffs; Hobby; and other german vans. Anyone got any pearls of wisdom to share on what to look out for??? Going to the NEC Show on weekend with view to buying one. Help!!!
> 
> :?


How long? Mine is 5.99m, which means I can park it locally. Any longer and I think parking even in supermarkets is an effort.

Do you want a fixed bed, or to make up the bed every night from the seats?

Are you planning to take friends? Do you want a 3/4th berth for friends, or a garage to carry guest tents?

How many seat belts / travelling seats do you need?

How much money can you spend?

Are you going to use it all winter, so need it fully winterised with good heating?

Are you going to use sites and their facilities, or your own - so how much room do you need for your shower?

What kind of cooking will you do? Is a gas hob okay? Or do you need a microwave / oven / etc? If so, will you be on electricity, or can you run these from gas?

Will you be watching TV? If so, from where? bed? seats?

Lots of personal questions for you to answer, and then to compare all the models.

And once you've got one, to add on all the things you want added on.

And however great the "finish" on a van, it'll look rubbish in no time if you're not the type who cleans it so it sparkles, and takes off muddy boots etc. So if you're not that clean a person, think twice before spending an extra £20k on a nice finish.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am quite a synicle sort of guy, and I really do wish you all the best in your search, however I have to say, if you are asking other people (That you have no idea who we are), what type of motor home you should buy then I would suggest, you have not made up your mind that you really want a motor home.

Having said that.

1. how are you going to use it - sites , aires, full timing etc.

2. make a list of the facilities you want within the unit, i.e. essentials, nice to haves, not required.

3. set a budget - be realistic, you can spend anything from 15k - 250k on these things.

4. look a lot, look some more, look further afield, do not be lead by a sales man into buying something YOU are not entirely satisfied with.

5. review 2, and 3 where appropriate to your circumstances.

Steve


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Still looking ?*

If you are still looking, my Rapido 7090+f is coming up for sale.
It's a 2/3 berth. island bed and dinning conversion for a single. never tried that !
Regd. March 2008. 13 thou miles. Very good clean condition.
No pets, (only partner) no smokers ever. (hate it )
Going for new van if deal can be arranged.

Kept in secure covered store when parked up.

Today t is in for habitation checks at dealer in Sussex.

Contact me for more info.

OH ! Asking for £45,000. Cost new £58,000. 
Latest model is £98,thou plus extras.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Buying a M/H*

One most important thing to check is the payload, this is always my first
Check, as if it won't carry what you need it can be a waste of 
Money, all the best.


----------



## Sukieduke (Aug 28, 2011)

Well thanks for all this advice, folks. It has been really useful. We have looked around a lot since I first posted my question, and yes we really do want to buy one, Steve and Elaine, but I feel as if my head is exploding with all the variations. We like the Burstner Travel van and the Dethlef and Hobby versions of that. 

We would like the fixed single beds that convert into a transverse double as our 2 sons (who will be using it with their families too) are 6ft 5ins and fit better across the van. But then the living area is quite compact. 
You have all provided me with a lot more questions to ask when we go looking. The Birmingham show was all 2012 models and unfortunately out of our price range which is around £40,000 (sorry Wingpete)

We will keep on looking. Thanks again 
Sue and Will


----------



## wizznli (Oct 26, 2011)

may i make a reComendation, me an my partner have just orderd one an we have been looking for a while, but as soon as we saw the build quality we just had to have one and they have made adjustments so we an have a 6.2 foot bed or 2 singles and it only Cost us just short of 38000 BRAND new!! (had to say it was new we are exCited!!) and at the moment they are offering £1000 of options for free!! give them a look www.mandalemotorvehicles.co.uk im sure they will do their best to meet your needs


----------

